# Osprey in action



## ChickoftheSea

Osprey are some of my favorite photography subjects, with their fierce expressions and dramatic captures.

Here I've gotten images of one having caught a Redfish, another with a Speckled Trout, and then one that was banded, also with a Speckled Trout. All these captures were made in the Rockport area.

I always report sightings of banded birds. In the case of this Osprey, we learned that she was fledged and banded in Montana, and fitted with a transmitter so that her travels could be monitored. And, she was named Olive!

I've included a graphic showing her path, indicating her travel to our coast this past winter. Isn't this amazing?!


----------



## Jonezee22

Beautiful pictures and a stunning bird! Congrats.


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Thank you!


----------



## hog_down

Nice post, very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reality Czech

Beautiful! 

Looks like Olive took the bypass around Alamogordo and Roswell.:rotfl:


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Reality Czech said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Looks like Olive took the bypass around Alamogordo and Roswell.:rotfl:


She's a smart girl!


----------



## SetDaHook

very nice work!!! That second one looks like a watercolor painting! Beautiful...


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Thanks so much!


----------



## Z

really enjoyed these photos, will have to follow you for more!


----------



## MichaelW

Excellent work on these.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

That's is just amazing and magnificent!ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Majestic! Love the pics and looking at the path she took on the map is interesting. Also looks like she fishes better than me...lol.


----------



## ChickoftheSea

DA REEL DADDY said:


> That's is just amazing and magnificent!ðŸ˜ƒ


Thank you!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

FishingMudGuy said:


> Majestic! Love the pics and looking at the path she took on the map is interesting. Also looks like she fishes better than me...lol.


Oh my gosh, no kidding on the fishing - same here!

I really enjoyed researching Olive's story, and felt grateful to have been able to identify the number on her band. I will be looking for her this fall/winter!


----------



## bigfishtx

Saw an osprey working Aransas pass about the third week of september. They seem to be showing up earlier than they used too.


----------



## elkhunter49

Beautiful bird as well as magnificent photos. Thanks for sharing, I wish she would develop a taste for trash fish!!!! LOL


----------



## boodrank

*Awesome!*

Great Pictures!!


----------



## BobBobber

Excellent and superb work. Would you enlighten us with some techy details like camera, lens, jpeg, RAW, post processing work, etc? Obviously these are not casual snapshots, so how'd you accomplish them? And did you toss out the fish for the bird, so you'd be ready to shoot when the bird was in range?


----------



## N5fwb

Great shots! Where did you take those?


----------



## fishingcacher

Those fish and undersized.LOL


----------



## DenHaire

Wow and amazing share. Thanks so much. We're not too happy about them around our lake because they seem to love bass and crappie but candidly it is so cool to see one scoop up anything at all from the lake. Again, thanks. Now for the seagulls that have come inland...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Machine

awesome pics


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Beautiful. I love to watch those birds.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Wow. Amazing shots! My favorite bird of prey.


----------



## fy0834

Approximately 1700 miles in 10 days... Olive was on a mission.


----------



## Doppler

*Beautiful*

absolutely awesome pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## TXXpress

Doppler said:


> absolutely awesome pictures. thanks for sharing.


^^ Exactly! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flounder9

great work! we have an osprey that i built a perch for we call chummaker. sits on that perch and makes a mess at the end of the pier. i love to watch and listen to him. he leaves all kinds of scraps down there, but makes me mad when he is pigging out on specs. he never leaves me much...


----------



## semipro

great photos,what lens did you use


----------



## c hook

*awesome*



SetDaHook said:


> very nice work!!! That second one looks like a watercolor painting! Beautiful...


all three looks like paintings. exceptional photography. :texasflag


----------



## ALAZANMAN

*lenses*

what lens and camera did you use on these photographs? They are beautiful!


----------

